# fishes and such



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Regular fishes and such. 4 sharks 6-7ft, 6 reds, black drum. Camera guy didn't want to go today. Had to rely on passers by at the right time and myself so not many photos.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice fishes, we've benn getting into them thick lately too... Sandbars???


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

What are you using for bait for the sharks? I've had 0 luck with sharks (or much else) since the water cooled down.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Not sure which kind they are, I just catch em. 

stingray/bluefish


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally, I think thats a load of BULL. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW! What is up with all the sharks lately?!?! Guess I need to get off my ass, load the kayak and head to the beach. Great report!


----------

